# backdoor.graybird Virus Removal



## callmejoel (Apr 2, 2007)

i did a Norton Antivirus scan and it found the backdoor.Graybird Virus on my computer under the item mvcpl.exe. I tried cleanind, quarantining, and deleting it through Norton but no luck. I read a few posts that had similar problems and I was hoping someone could help me. Below is my HIjack This log. Thanks!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 10:07:37 AM, on 4/2/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\BrmfBAgS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\GHOSTS~2.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\HPSHAR~1\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\UPSMON\UPSMON_Service.Exe
C:\Program Files\UPSMON\UPSMON.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\UPSMON\UPSInt2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LxrJD31s.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\NMain.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\navw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Utilities\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Utilities\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
C:\Program Files\Utilities\Spyware Doctor\sdtrayapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Utilities\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Joel\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: DAPHelper Class - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper Class - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper Companion\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pop-Up Stopper &Companion - {8F05B1A8-9D77-4B8F-AF54-6B2202066F95} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper Companion\popupus.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter2.0] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter2\brctrcen.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UPSMON] C:\Program Files\UPSMON\UPSMON.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDTray] "C:\Program Files\Utilities\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HPAiODevice(hp officejet d series) - 1.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp officejet d series\Bin\hpoojd07.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SATARaid.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {40F8967E-34A6-474A-837A-CEC1E7DAC54C} - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c9/v16.558/qboax9.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1111555746750
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1138164826687
O16 - DPF: {7FE26BE2-B923-4B41-9834-E84DA1CC1F96} (Maid Control) - http://vsp.closetmaid.com/vsp/cmaidctl_vsp.closetmaid.com_downloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {843EE768-3A97-455C-9076-741BA3AD7B62} (QuickBooks Online Edition Utilities Class v10) - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c9/v16.608/qboax10.cab
O16 - DPF: {8CE3BAE6-AB66-40B6-9019-41E5282FF1E2} - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c1/v15.565/qboax8.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF54BFA2-474E-4B82-A5F3-B79E6F7A80B1} (QuickBooks Online Edition Import Utilities Class v4) - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c1/v15.565/qboimax4.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://meetingvisuals.webex.com/client/v_mywebex-t20sp18ep3/webex/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {E473A65C-8087-49A3-AFFD-C5BC4A10669B} (Quantum Streaming IE Player Class) - http://mvnet.xlontech.net/qm/fox/06101102/qsp2ie06101001.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Brother BidiAgent Service for Resource manager (brmfbags) - Brother Industries, Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\BrmfBAgS.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: GhostStartService - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\GHOSTS~2.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Lexar JD31 (LxrJD31s) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LxrJD31s.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Utilities\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Utilities\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Speed Disk service - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: UPSMONService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\UPSMON\UPSMON_Service.Exe
O23 - Service: Windows Network Log Manage - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Run *Panda ActiveScan* *here*

Once you are on the Panda site click the "Scan your PC" button.
A new window will open... click the "Check Now" button.
Enter your Country.
Enter your State/Province.
Enter your e-mail address.
Select either Home User or Company.
Click the big "Scan Now" button.
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it.
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes).
When download is complete, click on "Local Disks" to start the scan.
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the "See Report" button; then "Save Report" and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the Panda scan report in your next reply.

*Post a new HiJack This log along with the results from ActiveScan.*


----------



## callmejoel (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is the ActiveScan results and New HJT log:

IIncident Status Location

Spyware:Cookie/2o7 Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Joel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atlas DMT Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Joel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Atwola Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Joel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Doubleclick Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Joel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
Spyware:Cookie/Mediaplex Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Joel\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt 
SPotentially unwanted tool:Application/PassRock Not disinfected C:\updates\utils\rockxp.exe 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected  C:\updates\utils\spyware\smitRem.exe[smitRem/Process.exe] 
================================================================

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 2:51:02 PM, on 4/6/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\BrmfBAgS.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\GHOSTS~2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LxrJD31s.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MICROSOFTBCM\Binn\sqlservr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\UPSMON\UPSMON_Service.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\UPSMON\UPSInt2.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\HPSHAR~1\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter2\brctrcen.exe
C:\Program Files\UPSMON\UPSMON.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\rapimgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp officejet d series\Bin\hpoojd07.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Silicon Image\SiISATARaid\SATARaid.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\AiO\Shared\Bin\hpoevm07.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hpoipm07.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\Shared\bin\hpOSTS07.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\Shared\bin\hpOFXM07.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Joel\Start Menu\Programs\Utilities\HiJackThis\HiJackThis_v2.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: DAPHelper Class - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CCHelper Class - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper Companion\CCHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEToolbarHelper Class - {AE7CD045-E861-484f-8273-0445EE161910} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Adobe PDF - {47833539-D0C5-4125-9FA8-0819E2EAAC93} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Acrobat\AcroIEFavClient.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Pop-Up Stopper &Companion - {8F05B1A8-9D77-4B8F-AF54-6B2202066F95} - C:\Program Files\Panicware\Pop-Up Stopper Companion\popupus.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GhostStartTrayApp] C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Ghost\GhostStartTrayApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSBkgdUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Scansoft Shared\SSBkgdUpdate\SSBkgdupdate.exe" -Embedding -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PaperPort PTD] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\pptd40nt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IndexSearch] C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\IndexSearch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ControlCenter2.0] C:\Program Files\Brother\ControlCenter2\brctrcen.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UPSMON] C:\Program Files\UPSMON\UPSMON.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\wcescomm.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Distillr\acrotray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HPAiODevice(hp officejet d series) - 1.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp officejet d series\Bin\hpoojd07.exe
O4 - Global Startup: QuickBooks Update Agent.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intuit\QuickBooks\QBUpdate\qbupdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SATARaid.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI3AA1~1\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {40F8967E-34A6-474A-837A-CEC1E7DAC54C} - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c9/v16.558/qboax9.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1111555746750
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1138164826687
O16 - DPF: {7FE26BE2-B923-4B41-9834-E84DA1CC1F96} (Maid Control) - http://vsp.closetmaid.com/vsp/cmaidctl_vsp.closetmaid.com_downloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {843EE768-3A97-455C-9076-741BA3AD7B62} (QuickBooks Online Edition Utilities Class v10) - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c9/v16.608/qboax10.cab
O16 - DPF: {8CE3BAE6-AB66-40B6-9019-41E5282FF1E2} - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c1/v15.565/qboax8.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {AF54BFA2-474E-4B82-A5F3-B79E6F7A80B1} (QuickBooks Online Edition Import Utilities Class v4) - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c1/v15.565/qboimax4.cab
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://meetingvisuals.webex.com/client/v_mywebex-t20sp18ep3/webex/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {E473A65C-8087-49A3-AFFD-C5BC4A10669B} (Quantum Streaming IE Player Class) - http://mvnet.xlontech.net/qm/fox/06101102/qsp2ie06101001.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Brother BidiAgent Service for Resource manager (brmfbags) - Brother Industries, Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\BrmfBAgS.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: GhostStartService - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\GHOSTS~2.EXE
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Lexar JD31 (LxrJD31s) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LxrJD31s.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - CACE Technologies - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Speed Disk service - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: UPSMONService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\UPSMON\UPSMON_Service.Exe
O23 - Service: Windows Network Log Manage - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSInfo\Network.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Are you still getting the virus warnings?


----------

